# wakü richtig entlüften?



## kreids (4. Februar 2011)

*wakü richtig entlüften?*

hey hab mir heute noch einen zweiten mora in den kreislauf gebaut und bekomme  
den kreislauf nicht richtig entlüftet erst waren die temps gut und dann nach einem neustart sind sie wieder schlecht.


wer kann mir helfen?


mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Hast du die MORA's auch mal auf die Seite gelegt und den PC ein bisserl zu allen Seiten geneigt?


----------



## kreids (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

ja hab ich schon muss ihn stellen dann wieder legen,stellen legen usw damit die temps im rahmen bleiben.

hmm..
was kann ich noch tun?

edit:   habe ihn mal länger auf der anderen seite liegen lassen,temps haben sich beruhigt und sind wieder sehr gut,habe ihn sofort hin gestellt und siehe da temps gehen wieder hoch.fehlt mir wasser im kreislauf?
agb hat ca noch drei mm luft dann ist er voll.


----------



## joel3214 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Ist der Agb der höchste Punkt?
Weil sonnst hilft das ganze kippen nicht wen  die Luft sich am ende wieder im mora absetzt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Wen mußt du hinlegen und wieder hinstellen, die MORA oder den Rechner? 

PS: Hattest du nicht noch diesen Heizkörper im Kreislauf?


----------



## kreids (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

nein ein 360er radi und hdd kühler sind höher ging aber vorher auch.

bastel ja nicht zum ersten mal daran rum.

hmm...

wenn ich den rechner..
doch hatte ich aber der hat angefangen zun rosten und flog raus,deshalb ja der neue mora.man gewöhnt sich halt an die stille.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Naja dann hast du halt noch irgendwo ordentlich Luft drinne, da hilft alles nichts rütteln und schütteln bis die meiste Luft raus ist!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Ich nehme immer ne Flasche und bastel mir da Schlauch dranne und befülle erstmal soweit es geht per Hand vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme...mach das doch auch mal...mit hilft es immer ungemein.


----------



## kreids (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

omg das kann ja noch recht lustig werden,na dann schüttel ich mal.


wenn nicht leere ich den kreislauf mal und fülle neu.
ist es evtl weil ich einfach den mora eingebunden habe ohne vorher richtig zu entleeren?

werde danach mal mit der flasche testen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



kreids schrieb:


> omg das kann ja noch recht lustig werden,na dann schüttel ich mal.
> 
> 
> wenn nicht leere ich den kreislauf mal und fülle neu.
> ...



Es wird nicht genug Druck aufgebaut weil zu wenig Wasser drinne ist...lese mal meinen vorherigen Post und mach das mal.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



> ist es evtl weil ich einfach den mora eingebunden habe ohne vorher richtig zu entleeren?


Yop kann sein, wenn irgendwo ne große Luftblase, durch dein "halbes" Entleeren, zwischen Wasser liegt und durch diese Stellung nicht mit Schwung weiter kann ist das durchaus möglich.


----------



## smartysmart34 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Wieso hält sich eigentlich das Gerücht so eisern, dass ein AGB der höchste Punkt im Kreislauf sein muss? Das ist nicht korrekt. Der AGB kann auch unten liegen und die Luft sammelt sich dennoch im AGB.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Es ist aber einfacher und geht schneller...ich hab zudem auch auf dem Dach meines Gehäuses nen 360er Radi...und drunter steht die Pumpe mit dem AGB...bei mir funzt auch alles ganz gut.


----------



## kreids (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

so entlüftet wäre dann mal.
man hab noch nie so einen stress gehabt mit der luft in der wakü.

mann mann....


----------



## p00nage (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

jo hört sich für mich auch so an wie wenn die Pumpe es nicht schafft das Wasser durch zu drücken bei stehendem 2. Mora, deswegen steigen auch die Temperaturen, weil dann einfach kein Durchfluss ist  Hast du einen Durchflussmesser, bzw bewegt sich das Wasser wenn der Mora steht ?


----------



## kreids (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

jo es war der durchfluss und noch zuviel luft im kreislauf.problem ist gelöst.

danke an alle die geholfen haben!

mfg


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> @Con -genau so etwas passiert eben NICHT mit einer "viel zu übertrieben starken Pumpe" !!!!
> Die drückt die Luftblase auch gegen Ihr Bestreben durch den Kreislauf.



Dann mußt du mir mal erklären, warum meine Laing DDC 1+ es nicht schafft die Thermaltake Symphony, die ich an meinem Kreislauf habe, im Stehen mit Wasser zu befüllen?  

PS: Ich hoffe du kennst das Teil.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Thermaltake? Der lukü hersteller? 

Edit: hab gerade nen test zum Thermaltake Symphony gelesen, der hat ja von haus aus 2 pumpen integriert o.O
Ist ganz hübsch anzusehen das ding, aber ich halte nichts von herstellern, die alu und kupfer in einem wakü kreislauf mischen


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> @Con -genau so etwas passiert eben NICHT mit einer "viel zu übertrieben starken Pumpe" !!!!
> Die drückt die Luftblase auch gegen Ihr Bestreben durch den Kreislauf.
> Es wird hier immer über so Vieles "geklugscheissert" ,wie was am tollsten wär und dabei lassen fast alle aussen vor, dass eine Kühlung die sich selbst umstandslos entlüften kann, überhaupt einmal das Grundkriterium sein sollte.
> Alles andere ist auf dem Stand von: ich hol erstmal die Kurbel um das Auto anzulassen



Auch die stärkste Pumpe baut keinen Druck mehr auf, wenn eine größere Luftblase in einer Rohrschleife festhängt die den gesamten Querschnitt ausfüllt. Da hilft nur die Schüttelmethode wie sie kreids nun erfolgreich angewandt hat zuverlässig . Bei ihm ist im Übrigen ne starke Pumpe verbaut. Viel mehr als ne DDC-1T geht halt nicht, wenn´s noch einigermaßen leise sein soll. Die DDC-1+ ist nur minimal stärker, fällt dafür aber häufiger aus, ist laut und heiß und den D5 bringt keinen höheren Druck und damit auch keinen höheren Durchfluss, wenn ordentlich Widerstand da ist.
Im Übrigen führen zu starke Pumpen häufig dazu, dass überhaupt nicht mehr vernüpnftig entlüftet werden kann weil´s im AB zu turbulent hergeht .


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Thermaltake? Der lukü hersteller?



Nein der stellt auch Gehäuse her … wie mein Xaser VI. 



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Edit: hab gerade nen test zum Thermaltake Symphony gelesen, der hat ja von haus aus 2 pumpen integriert o.O



Richtig und diese Pumpen auch noch in Reihe, aber Leistung = 0 (laut TT 90 l/h), daher habe ich die Symphony nur als Radiator im Kreislauf, die Technik flog raus.

PS: Optik war der einzige Grund, warum ich sie in den Kreislauf integriert habe, wobei ich sagen muß, das die Kühlleistung zufriedenstellend ist für die doch so beschriene schlechte Qualität von TT-Wakü-Produkten.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

hättest du erwartet dass ein 5x120mm radi von TT nur die leistung von nem 360er oder 420er xspc radi hat?


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Ja dann erklär mal mein Problem und warum das die Laing nicht schafft … BITTE! 

@ VVeisserRabe

Nein natürlich nicht, wollte damit nur sagen das es auch gute Produkte von TT gibt, sofern man sie modifiziert!


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Tja den Test kann ich nicht mehr durchführen, denn die O-Pumpen sind dem Müllopfertot gestorben, aber selbst die haben es nicht geschafft, also die Förderleistung ist da auch nicht besonders besser gewesen! 

PS: Aber eins weiß ich die TT Symphony ist 1,05 m hoch und die Laing ist ist in etwa der halben Höhe des Radis (Case steht auf dem Tisch) und sie schafft es nicht, obwohl sie eine Förderhohe von 4,7 m hat. Irgendwas klingt doch da nicht logisch, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Con Du hast ja grundsätzlich Recht, dass wenn so ein Kreislauf mal läuft ne kleine Pumpe reicht,
> aber ich mag eben dieses "nicht Verbraucherfreundliche" daran nicht.
> Also dass wenn sich so ein Kreislauf mal "verschluckt", man mit jeder menge Arbeit das Teil wiederbeleben muss und das sind auch die Gründe warum grössere Kühlungen einfach nicht den Sprung in den Markt als Standartkühlung schaffen.
> Wenn so ein normaler Pc-Besitzer das Teil mal falsch transportiert ist gleich wieder Luft drin und der rennt mit dem Teil wieder zum Händler.
> Kühlsysteme die sich selbstätig entlüften können finde ich einfach stressfreier und auch professioneller.



Also ich würde meinen Kreislauf jetzt mal als "umfangreich" bezeichnen (ca. 17m Schlauch&Radiatorrohr in Reihe, alles geringe Druchmesser, zwei Kupplungen, 8 Kühler) und meine Eheim1046 hat sich bislang noch nie verschluckt. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wieso sie das sollte


----------



## VVeisserRabe (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Mehrere pumpe in reihe an einer stelle im kreislauf halte ich für suboptimal
Wenn schon, dann mehrere pumpen gleichmäßig auf den kreislauf verteilt

Edit: parallel könnte sinn machen, wenn man ein redundantes system haben will weil man befürchtet, dass eine pumpe ausfällt, sprich nach jeder pumpe ein rückschlagventil und dann mit einem y-stück wieder zusammen gehen
Aber wie oft fällt schon eine pumpe aus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> @ Con -Du kannst Das doch nicht einfach mit der Radiatorhöhe und der Steigleistung der Pumpe berechnen.
> Hier müsste man schonmal genau nachmessen wie viel Druck in Bar benötigt werden, bis die Luft durch den Radi gepresst wird



Was willst du da viel berechnen?
Wenn du viel Zeit hast (und Entlüften tut man ja nur einmal), dann ist die Strömungsreibung zu vernachlässigen. Solange kein Bauteil verstopft ist, besteht der Gegendruck also ausschließlich in der Förderhöhe.
Im Worst-Case hast du einen Kreislauf, der schon mal gefüllt war und in dem jetzt in jedem Bogen eine Luftblase sitzt, die erstmal nach unten müsste und die nicht einfach entweichen kann, weil weiter hinten eben auch schon Wasser im Kreislauf ist.
Aber selbst bei so einem konstruierten Szenario muss man schon ein sehr extremes Auf und Ab zusammengestellt haben. Ich persönlich hatte in der Praxis bislang nur Probleme mit dem Entlüften, wenn in der Pumpe selbst noch Luft war (so dass sie nicht ihre volle Förderleistung bringt). Aber das kann man mit ein bißchen kippeln und schütteln lösen, wenn AGB und Pumpe richtig positioniert sind.



> @ Ruyven -mit "verschluckt" meinte ich, dass wenn irgendwo mitten im Kreislauf eine grössere Luftblase eingelagert ist und die Pumpe es dann nicht schafft diese Luft selbstätig durch zudrücken. (hab ich doch aber eigentlich schon gesagt gehabt)
> und wenn deine Eheim es schafft, dann ist ja Alles gut



Wie gesagt: Wie soll sich eine Luftblase "einlagern"?
Wenn man extrem niedrigen Durchfluss und zu dicke Schläuche hat, dann hat man eine bescheuerte Zusammenstellung vielleicht Probleme, Luftblasen von oben nach unten zu pumpen - aber mit einem einfachen "auf die Seite legen" macht man ein links-nach-rechts draus und die Sache läuft.
Was soll sonst noch schiefgehen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Und mir machst Du an andere Stelle die Hölle heiss, weil ich Jemanden (Der mit dem Mora3) zu einer starken Pumpe geraten hatte.



Richtig, denn dort hast du suggeriert, das er eine stärkere Pumpe braucht, damit er keine Probleme bekommt wegen Durchfluß und sich der daraus resultierenden Kühlleistung, aber das stimmt ja nicht! 

PS: Ich hatte die Symphony, auch mit den beiden TT-Pumpen an meinem Kreislauf (bei CPU-Mobo-Kühlung), als jedoch die Graka mit in den Kreislauf kam, war der Durchfluß so gering, das in meinem EK-Bay SPIN Reservoir nur mehr ein laues Rinnsälchen floß und damit die "Wasserfalloptik" zerstört wurde, die vorher schon nicht sooo dolle war! Rein von der Funktion des Pumpens her hätten die TT-Pumpen gereicht! Daher hier ein rein optischer Grund!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Ich persönlich leg mein System auf die Seite, wenn es schnell gehen soll, und gut ist.
gegen 20cm Höhenunterschied sollte nun wirklich jede Pumpe die Luftblasen bewegt bekommen. Geschüttelt habe ich noch etwas - was soll das auch bringen, man will ja gerade große Luftblasen, die mitgerissen werden 
Und ja, ich weiß, dass eine Wakü eine Dauerbaustelle ist. Nur hatte ich trotz schwacher Pumpe nie ein Problem - selbst als ich den kompletten Kreislauf nach Umzug neu befüllen musste. (Normalerweise entleere und entlüfte ich auch nur den internen Teil und lass die Radiatoren voll, weil es schneller geht und ich das Gehäuse ja abkuppeln muss, um dran zu arbeiten. Aber möglich wäre es trotzdem, da achte ich drauf)


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> @ Weisser -was hältst Du an einer Reihenkonfig zweier Pumpen an einer Stelle für subotimal (genau bitte!) und hast Du je 2 hintereiander "geklemmt" ? ich schon!
> Der Gesamtwiederstand ist überall gleich gross im geschlossenen Systemen, ob die beiden Pumpen direkt zusammen oder irgendwie verteilt (jeweils in Reihe!) liegen ist dabei völlig egal.
> und die Redundanz habe ich nicht wegen der Ausfallsicherheit erwähnt, sondern weil man so den Wiederstand des Kreislaufs auf einzelne Pumpen aufteilen kann  (lest ihr mein zeug net richtig durch oder verdreht ihr´s immer absichtlich?)



das mit der Redundanz war nicht auf dich bezogen, das ist lediglich eine Überlegung die seit einer weile in meinem Kopf herumschwirrt

mit 2 pumpen an einer stelle hast du einen unnötig hohen druck direkt nach den beiden pumpen, wenn du die pumpen gleichmäßig auf den kreislauf aufteilst hast das nicht
der Gesamtwiderstand ist dann schnuppe, da jede pumpe nur den widerstand zwischen sich und der nächsten überwinden muss


----------



## wilsonmp (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Eine Frage dazu:

Was macht eigentlich der "Entlüftungsmodus" von z.B. einer Aquastream? Läuft die Pumpe da anders bzw. auf Volllast?


----------



## wilsonmp (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Ok, dieses "Schaumbad" hab ich auch schon beobachtet, da man ja den Entlüftungsjumper erst setzen darf sobald die Pumpe läuft. An/Aus wäre höchstens mit höherer Frequenz, da es sich nicht so anfühlt. Naja, wer weiß?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

irgendwo hab ich gelesen dass der Entlüftungsmodus ein ständiges an-aus ist, aber das kann auch bei ner inno pumpe gestanden haben, frag Shoggy, der wirds wissen


----------



## dcc (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Der Entlüftungsmodus setzt immer kurz aus, lässt die Luft sich sammeln und versucht möglichst dicke Blasen rauszuspülen. Hab es im AGB beobachtet, immer wieder war die Pumpe für paar Sekunden aus.

Meiner Meinung nach Blödsin. Einfach von oben kräftig in den AGB pusten, kurz darauf kommt das große blubbern, samt der überflüssigen Luft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> mit 2 pumpen an einer stelle hast du einen unnötig hohen druck direkt nach den beiden pumpen, wenn du die pumpen gleichmäßig auf den kreislauf aufteilst hast das nicht



Hat hoher Druck an einer Stelle irgend einen Nachteil?
(außer vielleicht bei der Kombination "ungesicherte Tüllen"+"weicher Schlauch"  )




Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> @Ruyven -ja das ist ok, aber kann es sein, dass Du einfach viel zu stark nur von Dir und deinem System ausgehst?



"stark" definitiv - ich kenn ja nichts anderes . "zu stark" ist Geschmacksfrage. Als Argument gegen die Aussage "ohne starke Pumpe geht es nicht" reicht ja ein einziges Gegenbeispiel.



> Als ein Beispiel: ich habe hier einen Miditower-Pc.
> (einer von meinen drei grundauf verschieden Wakü-Pc´s)
> In diesen Gehäuse war ich aus Platzgründen gezwungen zwei vorne/unten übereiander quer liegende 2x80 Radiatoren zu verbauen.
> Ein Weiterer 1x80 Radiator befindet sich auf halber Höhe am hinteren Gehäuselüfter gefolgt von NB-Chip, dann CPU, dann AGB (XSPC 5/25" oberer Schacht), dann Pumpe( unten am Boden liegend) und dann wieder die 2x80Radi´s.
> ...



Nun ja: Gar keinen Anstieg wird man selten hinbekommen, das stimmt. Deswegen sage ich ja "20cm sollten drin" sein. Bei dir sehe ich aber ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, geht es bei dir in Normalposition von der Pumpe nicht/kaum nach oben in den ersten 160er (darin nur seitlich und nach oben) dann nach oben in den zweiten 160er (nur seitlich/aufwärts), dann aufwärts/horizontal in den hinteren Radi (darin vermutlich auch nur seitlich/aufwärts?), dann aufwärts/horizontal zur NB, aufwärts in die CPU und aufwärts/horizontal in den AGB ->
Das einzige Stück, was abwärts führt, ist vom AGB in die Pumpe.?
Wo sammelt sich da überhaupt Luft?



> oder der AGB zieht durch´s stürzen wieder Luft mit rein usw.
> ...
> Grösstes Problem ist beim Kippen der AGB (besonders wenn es so ein flacher ist), den müsste man theoretisch vorher ausbauen und in eine seperate und senkrechte Position bringen
> -alles viel zu aufwändig



Seperate AGBs sind natürlich handlicher, weil man auch zeitgleich nachfüllen kann. Aber auch die für 5,25" Schächte haben die Anschlüsse nebeneinander, d.h. man kippt das Gehäuse einfach so, dass der Auslass erst recht "unten" liegt. Ich selbst hab einen flachen AGB und den stelle ich eher beim befüllen mit stehendem Gehäuse auf (muss ich aber auch nicht bzw. nur, weil die Befüllöffnung an der Seite sitzt)



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Also richtige an/aus-Phasen gbts da nicht?
> Hmmmm.......ja evtl. doch ne andere Frequez... mal sehn was Ruyven dazu weiss.



bin 230V Nutzer -> 
Dachte bislang eigentlich auch, dass das Ding einen sinnvollen an/aus Rythmus (sagen wir mal 1 Minute laufen, 5 Sekunden Pause) nutzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...h-moechte-meinen-account-loeschen-lassen.html

(für solche Fragen gibts übrigens PM...)


----------



## zettiii (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Gibst du jetzt auf, oder wie ?  

Die Aquastream stellt im Entlüftungsmodus die Frequenz auf 53Hz und geht dann kurz an und wieder aus, bringt leider nichts, bei mir jedenfalls nicht.
Also mein Kreislauf entlüftet sich zu 80-90% auch von selbst, ein bisschen Luft bleibt aber immer, das ich durch ein leichtes Kippen oder Wackeln des Gehäuses behen kann 
Ich denke gerade bei einem externen Mora besteht ja der Vorteil, das man ihn ein bisschen wenden kann.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch quatsch, dass der AGB am höchsten Punkt ist. Meiner ist, bis auf die Pumpe sogar am niedrigsten 

Eine PM ist eine personal message, auch PN, persönliche Nachricht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Ja, mag ja alles sein, aber Ihr hört einfach nicht richtig zu!
> Es geht nicht darum, ob jetzt bei Dir oder bei einem Anderen eventuell kaum ein Handanlegen nötig ist (ohne gehts eben doch nicht !)
> Es geht hier darum, dass es generell -also bei wirklich jeder Wasserkühlung in jeder Konstellation und Konfiguration mit dem Entlüften funzt, und das ohne Handanlegen oder irgenwelcher Fummelleien.
> Wenn ich bei einen meiner Kunden (die sich von mir eine Wasserkühlung nachrüsten liesen) anfange mit schütteln und drehen, fragen Die erstmal: "was ist das denn bitte für ein Misst!?".



Vielleicht solltest du noch mal genau durchlesen, was du geschrieben hast, ehe du Vorwürfe erhebst. Du hast mit keinem Ton erwähnt, dass es dir um eine Kühllösung für DAUs geht. Wer sowas will, der soll halt Asetek&Co einbauen - dafür sind sie gedacht. Wenn man in einem Forum mit PC-Enthusiasten darüber spricht, was allgemein bei Waküs sinnvoll/nötig ist, dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Antworten auch die Waküs von PC-Enthusiasten berücksichtigen. Wenn man sich auf den "nicht-Einzelfall"() des "Ich will eine Wakü und ich bin fähig und bereit, sie selbstständig zu warten und zu befüllen, aber ich bin unfähig, sie selbständig einzubauen oder die primitivsten Grundregeln beim befüllen einzuhalten, einschließlich des sie-vollständig-befüllens"-Kunden beschränken will, dann sollte man das nicht zwischen den Zeilen herauslesen müssen bzw. du solltest dich nicht wundern, wenn das nicht alle machen.

Aber, um spezifisch in Richtung dieses Themas etwas beizutragen:
Mein System kann man problemlos im Betrieb stark nach vorne kippen und es fängt nichts zu blubbern an. Die Logik sagt, das der entscheidende Vorteil gegenüber deinen DAU-Systemen nicht in 3 großen, extern angebundenen Passiv-Radiatoren liegen wird - was mich weiterhin bei der Annahme bleiben lässt, dass eine durchdachte Verschlauchung und AGB Positionierung die Nachteile einer schwachen Pumpe mehr als kompensieren können.


----------



## widder0815 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

Ich hab Gas Wasser Installateur gelernt , und man kann das endlüften einer Heizung nicht mit dem einer WaKü vergleichen .
Weil bei einer Heizung ist eine ganze menge Druck drauf , wo man beim öffnen eines Ventils an der höchsten stelle des Systems die Anlage entlüften kann ohne sie zu drehen oder was auch immer(heizung drehen hahaha  ).
Bei der kleinen 12v WaKü pumpe ist das wieder anderst , die schafft das nicht ... deshalb muss man von aussen nachhelfen mit drehen des Radiators . ist ganz normal .


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*

die umwälzpumpe unsrer heizung ist angenehm leise, bitte bring mich nicht auf dumme gedanken


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: wakü richtig entlüften?*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> @ weisser -sry das hab ich dann wohl falsch aufgefasst
> 
> @Ruyven -ja das ist ok, aber kann es sein, dass Du einfach viel zu stark nur von Dir und deinem System ausgehst?
> Als ein Beispiel: ich habe hier einen Miditower-Pc.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich warum hast dem Besitzer nicht zu einem neuem Gehäuse mit 120 oder sogar 140mm Lüfterplätzen geraten und dazu richtige Luftkühler alla Mugen2, wäre günstiger und leiser als so kleine teure Radis die dann sicher auch nicht grad leise Lüfter bekommen haben.
Hier würde niemand zu solchen Teilen raten, naja verdienen ja auch kein Geld an sowas.



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei einen meiner Kunden (die sich von mir eine Wasserkühlung nachrüsten liesen) anfange mit schütteln und drehen, fragen Die erstmal: "was ist das denn bitte für ein Misst!?".
> Und wenn Die dann den Rechner (im Betrieb!!!) stark nach vorne kippen , weil Sie nach eigenen Angaben den USB-Stick hinten eistecken wollten, fängt das natürlich sofort zu blubbern an und hört von selbst auch nicht mehr auf.
> Denen kann man dann am Tel. nicht sagen: "also jetzt kippen Sie bitten den Rechner etwas nach rechts -ca. 30 grad dann wieder einschalten...." -Die sagen zu so etwas Müll!



Wenn du es richtig entlüftet hast sollte nix mehr Blubbern egal wie man das Gehäuse kippt .



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei einen meiner Kunden (die sich von mir eine Wasserkühlung  nachrüsten liesen) anfange mit schütteln und drehen, fragen Die erstmal:  "was ist das denn bitte für ein Misst!?".
> Und wenn Die dann den Rechner (im Betrieb!!!) stark nach vorne kippen ,  weil Sie nach eigenen Angaben den USB-Stick hinten eistecken wollten,  fängt das natürlich sofort zu blubbern an und hört von selbst auch nicht  mehr auf.
> Denen kann man dann am Tel. nicht sagen: "also jetzt kippen Sie bitten  den Rechner etwas nach rechts -ca. 30 grad dann wieder einschalten...."  -Die sagen zu so etwas Müll!
> Ihr geht hier immer nur speziell von euren Einzelfällen aus und spielt dazu auch noch den Aufwand Diese zu betreiben herunter -das ist Hobbyliga!
> ...



Du vergisst was.
Du musst mit dem dümmsten rechnen zb. das einer deiner planlosen Kunden  aus irgendeinem Grund den PC aufn kopf stellt und so die Luft sich im  System verteilt. 
Die Leute hier wissen jadoch was dann los ist und jeder weiß was es für  einen aufwand werden kann es wieder zu entlüften darum macht das auch  keiner mit einer Wakü.
Die Leute hier sind keine deiner planlosen Kunden.
Die Leute hier denken nicht wenn man bissl drehen muss zum entlüften isses Schrott.
Die Leute hier interessiert es was sich da innen Abspielt in einer Wasserkühlung.
Die Leute hier Basteln gern selber.
Die Leute hier wollen meist eine leise Wakü haben und nehmen lieber bissl entlüftungsaufwand in Kauf als dann ne laute Pumpe zu haben die das Sys doch wieder laut macht..
Die Leute hier sind "Hobbyliga" denn es ist ein Forum.
Die Leute hier benutzen auch täglich ihren PC auch mit nicht selbstentlüftenden System und es läuft trotzdem.(manche laufen sogar 24std. 7 Tage die woche sie F@H Bereich)


----------

